# Edgewater 8-21-10



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Awesome! The boys have gotten so big!!!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

future fishing guides in training awsome


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Call me again at work like that and somebody is in for a whoopin. .Woke me up and everything. ;D

Also, sounds like the apple didn't fall far from the tree with da boy crossing your line and mooching your fish. : I'm sure the running line of smack he gave you afterwards was straight up Tojo too. ;D

I hope you left me a couple cause you will probably have a visitor in the morning.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

good work  Can't wait till my little one is old enough to go fishing


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Call me again at work like that and somebody is in for a whoopin. .Woke me up and everything. ;D
> 
> Also, sounds like the apple didn't fall far from the tree with da boy crossing your line and mooching your fish. : I'm sure the running line of smack he gave you afterwards was straight up Tojo  too. ;D
> 
> I hope you left me a couple cause you will probably have a visitor in the morning.



don't worry, I have called him with my drag screaming too
[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> > Call me again at work like that and somebody is in for a whoopin. .Woke me up and everything. ;D
> >
> > Also, sounds like the apple didn't fall far from the tree with da boy crossing your line and mooching your fish. : I'm sure the running line of smack he gave you afterwards was straight up Tojo  too. ;D
> >
> ...


Aahhh!! Now it makes sense. I knew he wasn't bright enough to come up with it on his own. ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Good lookin' crop of fish stealers there, and a great experience for them.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

if those two are entered in the Brandon tourney I ain't fishin', I'll just hold a table at JB's instead.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> > > Call me again at work like that and somebody is in for a whoopin. .Woke me up and everything. ;D
> > >
> > > Also, sounds like the apple didn't fall far from the tree with da boy crossing your line and mooching your fish. : I'm sure the running line of smack he gave you afterwards was straight up Tojo  too. ;D
> > >
> ...


OK...let's spend the next hour counting the redfish you two clowns have caught this month...

Now, that we are done doing that, what do you want to do for the next 59 minutes and 59 seconds   

*if those two are entered in the Brandon tourney I ain't fishin', I'll just hold a table at JB's instead. *

Deerfly, we'd love to, but my wife's birthday is that day...gotta keep momma happy! RJ is the only one around here with nads enough to fish on a wife's birthday  BTW, are you guys going to JB's afterwards??? The tournament is still in T-ville right?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

OK, you got me there, but I did catch one off the "snook" dock the other night on a Gulp skrimp. I bet he almost a foot long. ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Good to see you reporting, keep up the good work and keep them kids fishing...


----------

